# Water leaks from the basement wall, where the PVC sanitary pipe exits the house...



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

*Water leaks from the basement wall, where the PVC sanitary pipe exits the house..*


In my basement wall,….. where the house Sanitary lateral ( 6” PVC ) is exiting from the basement wall and going towards the outside, ( outside there is roughly 6’ of ground height, where the PVC pipe exits to outside ) 
It leaks the water, almost every rainy time,…. 



There is no enough visible cavity or crack around the pipe, where the pipe touches the cement wall, ………..so do not know what to apply where and how ?


Do I need caulking? Apply at where ? There is no visible crack / cavity ? 

Any idea about,…. some 100 percent water resistant silicone tube or some water repellent coat or any such,…. Or any other suggestion, please ?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi I would seal around pipe from the outside with high quality external cullk silcone. This stuff is very good product little expensive. We use it at work a few times. https://sanitred.com


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Contacted them,... Smallest tube is for 28 dollars around,...


She sent me the Instruction, 
seems,... too much technical thingies and as a Layman ( I am not a Handyman/Craftsman ) , I can't do all these or it will go even worse if I quit the project half the way,..

She sent 7-8+ pictures too,...

===========


Hello,

This is exactly what I thought it was. You need to clean up the joint, removing any previously applied products. Rough up the PVC with a heavy grit sandpaper. 
Prime onto the pipe and out onto the concrete with Permaflex. Caulk using a minimum 1” diameter caulk bead of the LRB and TAV mixture.
Topcoat with Permaflex! 

1 – Mini Samle Pack $27.95 with free shipping. It has all 3 products needed and can seal 5 to 7 sq ft with 2 coats of Permaflex and has enough caulking for 3’ to 5’ lineal ft. of joint.

You can call to place your order or you can order online here *https://sanitred.com/pricelist/*

*







**Basic Application**:*

1. The first thing you would do is prepare the substrate. Remove any loose crumbly substrate, make sure the substrate is clean, dry, free of any previous applied products, and foreign matter. 

2. Prime the substrate with 1 coat of PermaFlex (240 sq ft per gal). Only block walls (CMU) require 2 prime coats of PermaFlex.

3. Patch and profile any joints, seams, cracks, holes and rough areas using LRB/TAV mixture (Liquid Rubber Base, Thickening Activator). 2-parts LRB is mixed with 1-part TAV to create the thickest mixture possible (similar in viscosity as silicone caulk). Wall/floor junctions require a 1" diameter caulk bead of LRB/TAV mixture. Most cracks and seams use a 3/4" diameter caulk bead of LRB/TAV mixture. 

*LRB/TAV Round Caulk Bead Calculator*









4. Topcoat using 1 coat of PermaFlex (240 sq ft per gal). 

*PermaFlex:*
*







*











*LRB:*
*







* *







*

*







**







*

*LRB/TAV Mixture:*
*







*


Thank you,
XYZ








866-784-3308
The Concrete Protector & Sanitred
Divisions of Incredible Products, LLC


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

It really not that hard to do. The best product we have used. I know it's not cheap. Can use on interior or exterior wall around the pipe. Biggest thing is get surface cleaned first. I am only telling you what we have used with best results. It's up to you if you want to try it.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

deleted.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Can any other Loctice 's silicon tube, may also work? that my near-by Lowes carries,..?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

rakesh15 said:


> Can any other Loctice 's silicon tube, may also work? that my near-by Lowes carries,..?


 I can not say for curtain other silicon products would do any better or worse then what I posted earlier. really want to do the repair on the outside of foundation. the stuff I linked has really good movement when things move and doesn't crack and let water in.


----------

